# 530 Watt ausreichend für AMD R9 280X?



## UziRaPPer (18. Oktober 2013)

*530 Watt ausreichend für AMD R9 280X?*

Hallo, 


dies ist mein erster Beitrag hier im Forum,hoffe ihr könnt mit helfen 


Und zwar habe ich ein be quiet! Pure Power L8 530 CM Netzteil und ich würde mir gern die neue Grafikkarte von AMD(R9 280X) kaufen,die von GIGABYTE. Laut Gigabyte wird ein 600W Netzteil empfohlen.
Mein bisheriges System bleibt bestehen
Prozessor: Intel i5 3450
MB: MSI ZH77A-G43
HDD: Hitachi HDS721050CLA362 500GB 3,5
RAM: 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP
 Samsung SH-11AB DVD-ROM Laufwerk
+ 3 Gehäuselüfter (120mm)


Glaubt ihr mein Netzteil packt diese Grafikkarte? Werde hauptsächlich Shooter(BF4, COD usw.) spielen, aber nicht übertakten.

Vielen Dank


----------



## facehugger (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 530 Watt ausreichend für AMD R9 280X?*

Dein L8 reicht dicke, schau hier mal rein:


AMD Radeon R7 260X, R9 270X und 280X im Test (Seite 10) - ComputerBase
mit dem Testsys *samt* der R9 280X werden beim daddeln *deutlich* unter 400W verbraten. Also noch genug Luft nach oben bei dir PS: die 600W-Empfehlungen der Hersteller gelten für NoName-Saftspender...

Gruß


----------



## UziRaPPer (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 530 Watt ausreichend für AMD R9 280X?*

Puh, da bin ich ja beruhigt. Dachte schon mein Netzteil wäre für diese Grafikkarte ungeeignet. Danke nochmal (Y)


----------



## facehugger (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 530 Watt ausreichend für AMD R9 280X?*



UziRaPPer schrieb:


> Puh, da bin ich ja beruhigt. Dachte schon mein Netzteil wäre für diese Grafikkarte ungeeignet. Danke nochmal (Y)


Kein Ding, viel Spaß mit der neuen Schleuder

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 530 Watt ausreichend für AMD R9 280X?*



UziRaPPer schrieb:


> Puh, da bin ich ja beruhigt. Dachte schon mein Netzteil wäre für diese Grafikkarte ungeeignet. Danke nochmal (Y)


 
Dein Netzteil reicht locker und vergiss die Angaben bei den Grafikkarten.


----------



## Laptophasser (20. Oktober 2013)

600 Watt werden einkalkuliert weil viele ja gerne am Netzteil sparen-und das dann bitter bereuen dürfen.
Und außerdem lässt man viel Luft für sonstige Hardware, es gibt ja z.B Prozessoren für die ein ganzes Atomkraftwerk arbeitet


----------



## FwAlex (14. November 2013)

*AW: 530 Watt ausreichend für AMD R9 280X?*

Guten Abend 
Ich hätte auch eine kleine Frage zu diesem Thema. Es ist ja nun die R9 280x Toxic draußen wo laut Hersteller ein 750 Watt Netzteil eingebaut sein muss.
Ich habe mir aber erst vor kurzem ein Cooler Master B600 eingebaut und will das eigentlich auch behalten. Meine frage ist (wie ihr euch vorstellen könnt) ob die Toxic damit zu 100% läuft?
Prozessor: Intel i7 3770
MB: Intel Z 75
SSD: Samsung 840s 64GB + 2TB HDD Seagate Barracuda
RAM: 16 GB Ram
+2 Gehäuselüfter


----------



## sessecun (14. November 2013)

*AW: 530 Watt ausreichend für AMD R9 280X?*



FwAlex schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> Ich hätte auch eine kleine Frage zu diesem Thema. Es ist ja nun die R9 280x Toxic draußen wo laut Hersteller ein 750 Watt Netzteil eingebaut sein muss.



Vollkommender Quatsch  So viel Watt wird nicht benötigt, die Hersteller greifen dort immer viel zu hoch. In diesem Video ist das alles sehr schön erklärt und erläutert, vielleicht hilft es dir etwas weiter: Netzteil Beratung - Wie viel Watt braucht mein PC? - YouTube


----------



## Westcoast (14. November 2013)

*AW: 530 Watt ausreichend für AMD R9 280X?*

das L8 reicht locker aus ja.


----------



## FwAlex (14. November 2013)

*AW: 530 Watt ausreichend für AMD R9 280X?*

Ein sehr ausführliches video danke ^^ Nur weiß ich nicht ob ich das Netzteil Tauschen soll :O


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2013)

Das B600 ist übler Schrott. Bitte so schnell wie möglich tauschen.


----------



## mülla1 (15. November 2013)

*AW: 530 Watt ausreichend für AMD R9 280X?*

Ich hab die HD7970 GHz mit einem l7 530w ohne Probleme betreiben können. Also ich denke die r9 280x wird keine Probleme machen


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (15. November 2013)

Hab ne Steckdose die mir die Watt Zahl anzeigt und bei Volllast komm ich nicht über 350 Watt  7970 Matrix die eig ordentlich Strom zieht  

Das reicht, keine Angst


----------



## blautemple (15. November 2013)

*AW: 530 Watt ausreichend für AMD R9 280X?*

Kannst du das Coolermaster noch zurückgeben ?


----------



## Cabcoke (19. November 2013)

*AW: 530 Watt ausreichend für AMD R9 280X?*

Hallu Community,

besitze dieses Netzteil mit 520 W
Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, Netzteil
und einen Intel i5 2500
und würde mir gerne eine Partnerkarte der R9 280x holen. 
Würde das Netzteil dafür ausreichen , und welche Karte würdet ihr empfehlen? schwanke momentan zwischen der MSI MSI R9 280X GAMING 3G, AMD Radeon R9 280X, 3GB DDR5
oder der Sapphire
Sapphire R9 280X OC Full Retail, AMD Radeon R9 280X, 3GB DDR5

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Legacyy (19. November 2013)

*AW: 530 Watt ausreichend für AMD R9 280X?*

Hi und willkommen 

Wenn 280X, dann würde ich entweder die normale Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X,  nehmen, oder die Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC.
Die MSI ist "dank" nem update sehr laut.

Das Antec ist zwar net soo besonders, aber wenn du es schön länger hast, dann kannste das weiter nutzen.


----------



## Cabcoke (19. November 2013)

*AW: 530 Watt ausreichend für AMD R9 280X?*

Also das wird nicht knapp oder so mit dem Netzteil? Und wenn die Gigabyte dann doch zu viel braucht kann ich die dann eigentlich runtertakten um das Problem zu lösen?
Weil die hat ja einen höheren Takt als die Sapphire und dann kann ich sie ja mindestens bis dahin runtertaken oder? Also hab damit noch nicht soviel Erfahrung , aber sollte ja mit MSI Afterburner gehen .

danke Nochmal!


----------



## Legacyy (19. November 2013)

*AW: 530 Watt ausreichend für AMD R9 280X?*

Dein PC wird vlt. 330W brauchen, da haste noch viel Puffer.


----------



## Fermi-Player2964 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 530 Watt ausreichend für AMD R9 280X?*

Hallo Leute. Ich habe auch zu dem Thema eine Frage: Reicht dieser Netzteil für diese Konfig?

480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modula 80+ Gold

CPU: Xeon 1230 v3 
MB: H87-HD3
Graka: R9 280x Dual-X
RAM: 8 GB

Ich habe laut Mindfactory nur 18 Ampere auf der 12v Schiene. Reicht das aus? Habe einen 8-pin stecker und einen 6-pin Stecker an der Graka.
In der Anleitung des Netzteil steht, das man VGA Stecker 1 an Graka 1 und Stecker 2 an Graka 2 stecken soll. Ist das jetzt schon der Hinweis, das das Netzteil das nicht schaft. Ich weiß das in den Tests mit der 280x ca. 350 Watt verbraucht werden. Vielen Dank


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 530 Watt ausreichend für AMD R9 280X?*



Fermi-Player2964 schrieb:


> Reicht dieser Netzteil für diese Konfig?



das reicht sehr gut 



> Ich habe laut Mindfactory nur 18 Ampere auf der 12v Schiene. Reicht das aus? Habe einen 8-pin stecker und einen 6-pin Stecker an der Graka.


 
das ist nicht ganz richtig. an jedem pcie anschluss liegt eine 12V rail an, welche je 18A liefern kann. theoretisch könntest du also eine graka mit bis zu 430 watt leistungsaufnahme versorgen


----------



## BlackNeo (7. Dezember 2013)

Die R9 280X kann max 300W aufnehmen, die 350W beziehen sich aufs Gesamtsystem!

Das E9 Hat afaik 3 12V Rails und leistet auf 12V über 450W (weiß die genaue Leistung nicht mehr). Dein System verbraucht unter 100% Load, also mit Burn-Tests wie Coredamage und Furmark vielleicht 400W.

Ich hab auch ein E9 und das hält auch meinen 4670K @4,7 Ghz @1,23V und ne Powercolor 7970 @1125 Mhz (mit Stock Voltage ) aus, also mach dir mal keine Sorgen


----------



## Fermi-Player2964 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 530 Watt ausreichend für AMD R9 280X?*

Danke für die Antworten. Da bin ich ja beruhigt. Ich dachte schon das bei mir die BSODs vom Netzteil kommen...


----------

